# PIC16F88 manual o algun ejemplo para utilizar La entrada A/D



## samtel (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola, lo primero muchas gracias, lo segundo ya no os gustara tanto. jejejej

Pues estava mirando de poder coger señales analogicas i poderlas mostrar en 7 seg o en un lcd, y como ya he utilizado el pic 16F84 creo que el pic 16F88 me iria bien.

Alguien tiene un manual de este pic si puede ser en castellano, ya que el dataset esta en ingles y voi como un ciego. SI alguien tiene algun programilla que funcone tambien me gustaria mirarmelo un poquito como egemplo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## samtel (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola, despues de buscar un poco he logrado encontrar un manual de este pic. Jejejeje, lo se lo se, tendria que haver buscado mas antes de haver preguntado, pero se tiende a ir a lo mas facil, lo siento.

Aqui dejo la direccion de la pagina por si alguien lo necesita.

http://www.alos.5u.com/indexpic877.htm


----------



## javierrbo (Oct 5, 2008)

eso es bueno, compartir información con los demas y no guradarla y ser egoista


----------



## Meta (Oct 5, 2008)

samtel dijo:
			
		

> Hola, despues de buscar un poco he logrado encontrar un manual de este pic. Jejejeje, lo se lo se, tendria que haver buscado mas antes de haver preguntado, pero se tiende a ir a lo mas facil, lo siento.
> 
> Aqui dejo la direccion de la pagina por si alguien lo necesita.
> 
> http://www.alos.5u.com/indexpic877.htm



El enlace no funciona.


----------

